# Free iTunes Gift Certificate



## Marvin (Jan 27, 2005)

Just received a free gift certificate for iTunes if I do an online survey. Anybody got one of these? Is it legit? Is it good in Canada?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

where do I do this survey?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 27, 2005)

It was a unsolicited e-mail offering a $10 iTunes Gift certificate to do an online survey. Some place called FreeSurveyOnline.


----------

